# Kernel claims it is using custom DSDT but it is not [solved]

## riczan

I thought I had done the hard part, fixing the buggy dsdt.dsl table. But now I'm not able to use it.

The problem that I'm currently aware of is that my laptop (sager 5973, built on clevo M570ru) doesn't know about the AC adapter, empty /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/. This generates complains from the nvidia driver (as reported by nvidia-settings and xorg.log) and prevents me from using acpid for battery mode, etc.

dmesg reports errors like this:

```

[    0.244340] ACPI Error (psargs-0358): [^CPU0._PPC] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

[    0.244709] ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\_PR_.POWC] (Node f6c11ca8), AE_NOT_FOUND

[    0.245140] ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.AC__._PSR] (Node f6c11fa8), AE_NOT_FOUND

[    0.245569] ACPI Exception (ac-0135): AE_NOT_FOUND, Error reading AC Adapter state [20080926]

[   11.168344] ACPI Exception (thermal-0479): AE_ERROR, ACPI thermal trip point state changed

```

so I check the dsdt file, and compiling generates 2000 errors or so, but all of them are fixed by replacing 

```
External (^CPU0._PPC)
```

with

```
External (\_PR.CPU0._PPC)
```

 as suggested by an ubuntu threat.

No errors, just one warning which can also be fixed but I want to keep it simple first.

Now I proceed with what should be the easy part. I tell my kernel (2.6.28-tuxonice-r1) to use my custom mydsdt.hex file:

```

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE="/usr/src/_patch/mydsdt.hex"

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT=y

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

```

, recompile, change grub.conf and reboot.

dmesg deceivingly reports that it is using my custom dsdt

```

[    0.008512] ACPI: Override [DSDT-CRESTLNE], this is unsafe: tainting kernel

[    0.008656] ACPI: Table DSDT replaced by host OS

[    0.008915] ACPI: DSDT 00000000, 5933 (r2 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 INTL 20060912)

[    0.009132] ACPI: DSDT override uses original SSDTs unless "acpi_no_auto_ssdt"

```

As far as I can tell, these are the only new (different) lines I get out of the new kernel dmesg. I tried the suggested flag  *Quote:*   

> acpi_no_auto_ssdt

  but it didn't make a difference.

I continue to get the exact same errors as before but more important, if I check the current used /proc/acpi/dsdt

```

cat /proc/acpi/dsdt >file

iasl -d file

grep External file.dsl

External (^CPU0._PPC)

```

The bug is still there!!! It is as if my dsdt was never read despite the dmesg messages.

Is there a flag somewhere that I'm missing. Any help on this is greatly appreciated since I feel I'm very close to solving this.

Thanks

----------

## oshecho

It might be actually using your custom DSDT while still having problems with it. 

It might be possible that 'cat /proc/acpi/dsdt' always returns the real dsdt instead of what it is using. But that is just my uneducated guess.

I also fixed the errors in my dsdt(lot of warnings still though) and I still get the same errors in dmesg.

----------

## riczan

anyone?

So I boot up with the gentoo CD and there are no errors in ACPI and /proc/acpi/ac_adapter is not empty anymore!!! 

Does that mean that the new kernel is buggy or is it some flags I'm missing

I've tried the following with no luck

- tried to use same flags on ACPI section as in gentoo kernel... on my current kernel. Same errors.

- Loaded the genkernel config on the current config (except for the processor type, genkernel uses generic pentium, I use core2). Same errors

- Loaded the genkernel config this time leaving the same processor. Same errors!!!

-Downgraded the kernel to the same version 2.6.24 as in the genkernel and tried the same config file as in gentoo CD... same ACPI errors!!

How can that be?

=== The only thing left to do is to do a genkernel installation with all the modules and the initrd. Obviously I wanted to avoid this but it seems it is the only thing left for me to try.

Can we get some expert advice here... please.

Could the initrd thing have something to do with the errors... when using it ACPI works, when not using the unitrd thing ACPI fails???

----------

## riczan

A solution has been posted here, page 16.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122145.html

----------

